# How much dolomite/potash for MTS?



## Stew_822 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick question, how much dolomite and muriate of potash (substituting suplhate of potash as apparently it dissolves slower, I figure it'll last longer if I put more in) would you suggest for a 6ft tank and a 3ft tank?

The 6ft is 18" wide, so not a 6x2x2.

I'm ordering online so need an estimation, otherwise I would've just bought a huge bag and dusted the bottom as instructed.

Cheers,
Stewart


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I wouldn't use sulfate of potash. There's a strong probability hydrogen sulfide pockets will form if you bury sulfate in the substrate. That's the reason my recipe uses KCL. It still lasts 3-6 months before you need to moderately dose the water column or add more KCL in the substrate via DIY root tabs using gel caps filled with KCL.


----------



## Stew_822 (Dec 1, 2012)

Lucky I posted then, will have to see if they stock the Muriate.

Thank you. 

Got any idea how much I'd need?

Also curious, what do you make the gel caps with?

Thanks for your time,
Stewart


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Stew_822 said:


> Lucky I posted then, will have to see if they stock the Muriate.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


A pound should be enough for your two tanks. You can always order extra and use it to make a dosing solution for when it runs out down the road.

Google gelatin capsules. You can purchase them empty and fill them with whatever. They're pretty cheap too.


----------



## Stew_822 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi Aaron,

Thanks again for your response, is that a pound of dolomite and a pound of potash?

Thanks,
Stewart


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Stew_822 said:


> Hi Aaron,
> 
> Thanks again for your response, is that a pound of dolomite and a pound of potash?
> 
> ...


Yeah, sounds about right.


----------

